# Stringer vs floating net



## Solodaddio

Growing up I recall couple of my uncles using a floating net instead of a stringer. Does anyone still use them and why? I believe a typical long stringer would be best just in case a shark wants to take your dinner. Less hassle for the shark to get the food, so you can part ways.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam

I have always use them the opposite way. The donut stringers deter sharks a lot more than the typical line stringers. But a line stringer to me is a lot quicker and easier. I'll only use the donut stringer when there's been a lot of problems with sharks like at San luis or bolivar pocket in the middle of summer.


----------



## Crusader

Stringer is better, net quickly kills fish by stripping their slime coat (flounder is less affected by this effect). Net is convenient when you want to illegally swap a fish for bigger one -- this is why most use it only during the flounder season. Some use it in the surf -- it deters sharks somewhat.


----------



## shooterstx

Having had some interesting meetings with Mr. Grey Fin Express, I use the donuts all the time. Tip to newbies: regardless what you use, discard the crappy cord they come with; use only 1/4" hollow-braid polypropylene (because it floats), preferably yellow color (for visibility), and about 15' long. NEVER let it become wrapped around your chest or legs. If the Man wants it, let him have it.


----------



## Crusader

Net is also convenient if you do not mind picking up sand trout -- they are blast to catch on artificials, but too small to fiddle with stringer.


----------



## Fishtexx

I use the floating net. I was wading years ago in the winter fishing calf deep mud that became waist deep mud real quick. Water went over my neopreme waders and I was in trouble before I knew it. Thank god for that little round piece of styrofoam, I "sea turtled" out of that deep mud and lived to tell about it. I never wade without something that will float me...


----------



## Drundel

I like the net for convenience, its just easier to put fish in there while in the water. But man they sure do come off my stinkypants much faster into my ice chest. The only time I use the stringer is when I pack light of the surf is bad.


----------



## Solodaddio

Awesome comments everyone! I appreciate it


----------



## Big "T"

Floating net for sure. I also zip tied a few plastic containers onto the ring, and attached a rod holder.


----------



## grman

I use a stringer whenever I fish for trout. Stringer is just easier to carry, especially when you are traveling. Just rolls up and clips to my wading belt. Trout behave themselves on a stringer and generally go down to the float and die.

I use a floating net when I flounder fish because I hate it when flounder swim 1/2 way up the stringer and go to the bottom. They always end up tangling the stringer in my feet. Don't trust the floating net in the back of the truck or the boat though. Always scared it is going to blow out.


----------



## Solodaddio

Fishtexx said:


> I use the floating net. I was wading years ago in the winter fishing calf deep mud that became waist deep mud real quick. Water went over my neopreme waders and I was in trouble before I knew it. Thank god for that little round piece of styrofoam, I "sea turtled" out of that deep mud and lived to tell about it. I never wade without something that will float me...


Sounds like a must especially if in uncharted waters. Appreciate you sharing the story.


----------



## Solodaddio

Big "T" said:


> Floating net for sure. I also zip tied a few plastic containers onto the ring, and attached a rod holder.


Cool idea!!


----------



## JustSlabs

I always use a do-net. I also have a small box zip tied to it. 

Someone mentioned that trout die quickly in a net. I strongly disagree. I wade for 4 to 5 hours at a time with fish in the net and when I get back to the boat the fish are just as feisty as when I took them off the hook. If they were on a stringer for that long, more than likely they will be stiff by that time. I've waded with guys that use stringers....I've seen it.


----------



## mertz09

I use both depending on the situation and conditions.


----------



## OnedayScratch

My set-up....


----------



## Bustin Chops

OnedayScratch said:


> My set-up....


what if the tractor gets stuck?


----------



## Dick Hanks

OK... That got me laughing.


----------



## croaksoak

I use the net as well. To avoid the fish going belly up in the net, I use plastic or dowels or rods and reinforce the net. you can weave the plastic in a spiral from top to bottom and make a sort of spring shape or weave individual circles from top to bottom. Doing this keeps the net spread out and cylindrical while its in the water and keeps the fish from getting tangled in the netting.


----------



## tomtom83

I waded over some shell one day and the net was trashed. I'm back to a stringer now. It's way nicer not dragging along now that I got rid of it.


----------



## ol' salt

Donut far easier for culling fish. Deters sharks better, too.


----------



## peckerwood

This was an interesting thread!


----------



## Capt sharky

Sharks eat donuts to no problem


----------



## Crusader

.


----------



## shooterstx

When using the floating donut for support, it's much easier to bend over and kiss your A** goodbye.


----------



## hunterjck

*Stringer vs Floating Net*



shooterstx said:


> When using the floating donut for support, it's much easier to bend over and kiss your A** goodbye.


What?


----------



## ssloan

I am most comfortable in the summertime using a Rubbermaid box that I bought at Wally World. Zip tie a swim noodle around top part of box and tie what ever length and size rope you want on it. Tie rope through one end of lid handle to keep it connected to box. Do not drill holes in box as sharks will smell the blood scent from your fish. 
You can hook extra baits to noodle. This type of set up is common in West Matagorda during the hot summer months because of sharks. Any other time of year go as light as possible with stringer and belt, with pliers and line cutters.


----------



## kunder3006

I could be wrong or I was told wrong from a Texas Game Warden, if you put a legal size fish, on a stringer, in a donut, ice chest, boat live well, its part of your limit, no culling, if you don't want it, then it must be released at the point of hook removal or from dip net at once, I did not witness the tickets but when the flounder limit was lowered, folks were getting tickets at sea wolf park for culling the small ones off the stringer for bigger ones. someone chime in if I'm wrong, I have been wrong before and been told false things, so someone with real knowledge, let us now.


----------



## Sgrem

Cannot wanton waste.
Releasing live fish is fine.
lots of tournaments with fish in the livewell and they cull up their weight, weigh live fish, and release live fish.


----------



## kunder3006

From Texas parks and wildlife page, just found it, so game warden was correct.

Any fish caught must be taken by legal means and methods.
Fish caught and immediately released are not considered to be in your possession. Any fish not immediately released that are retained by using any type of holding device such as stringer, cooler, livewell, or bucket are considered in your possession and must adhere to established protected length and bag limits

http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/o...rules-regulations/general-fishing-regulations

This might save someone from a ticket.


----------



## kunder3006

Tournaments have permits for that very thing.


----------



## BeeGee

I prefer a stringer. But around Rockport we are plagued with lazy liberal miscreant dolphin that, if around, are not bashful about taking your catch. If they are around, forced to use the donut or end my fishing early!


----------



## kunder3006

Yea beegee we had that happen to us down there behind the airport, hook a trout and dolphins would have it before we could net it. Of course we all have a go pro but never on when needed to prove the things that happen to us.

Sent from Kenneth's Plumbing www.kennethsplumbing.com


----------



## FISHP

tomtom83 said:


> I waded over some shell one day and the net was trashed. I'm back to a stringer now. It's way nicer not dragging along now that I got rid of it.


I took some pieces of closed cell foam and glued it in the corners of the net piecesabout 2x3 inches, keeps the net off shell works great.


----------



## OnedayScratch

I've got a few days off and went out this morning. The donut is fine for warmer wades I think. I'm prolly getting another stringer for next winters wades though. The gray man isn't as prevalent during the cooler days and the stringer is just that...easier.

Especially when you have to push the tractor out.


----------



## shooterstx

Forgot to mention another 'old-timer' tip about wading the surf: no rings, watch, or 'shiney' beltbuckle. Back in the '60's, an old surf pro told me 'you basically want to look like a creosote post' in anything over knee deep.


----------



## elgatogus

I use both. Stringer for fish, and the donut with out the mesh bag for safety reasons.. Just in case I ever step on a pot hole, or anything above my neck.. its attached to me with a clip to the back of my wading belt at all times.


----------



## beerdruid

Good information here!


----------



## Solodaddio

beerdruid said:


> Good information here!


Agreed!


----------



## shooterstx

shooterstx said:


> Forgot to mention another 'old-timer' tip about wading the surf: no rings, watch, or 'shiney' beltbuckle. Back in the '60's, an old surf pro told me 'you basically want to look like a creosote post' in anything over knee deep.


Also - No bluejeans (or Levis). They'll rub your crotch and inner-thighs raw. Old army fatigue pants or, better yet, OD Columbia or Magellan nylon pants (trim for length) are great.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper

BeeGee said:


> I prefer a stringer. But around Rockport we are plagued with lazy liberal miscreant dolphin that, if around, are not bashful about taking your catch. If they are around, forced to use the donut or end my fishing early!


You got that rite... We had to go to the nets because of dolphins.. Was kinda kewl the 1st few times they stole the trout off the regular stringers but that went away fast with no fish to take home !!


----------



## captain sandbar

Puddle_Jumper said:


> You got that rite... We had to go to the nets because of dolphins.. Was kinda kewl the 1st few times they stole the trout off the regular stringers but that went away fast with no fish to take home !!


Fish Rockport and never use nets, but had had Mr Gray fin drag my arse across a reefs as it pulled several trout off my stringer. very scary. so whatever you decide - be it a net or stringer - if Mr gray fin is about make sure you can get that rope off quickly because the ride might not end while you are still in water you can stand in. Mine did, but the ride was not something i'd ever want to do again. if there was an unemployment line that creature would be the first one on it! And idiots continue to toss culls to these animals thinking it is fun.... it just creates serious issues.


----------



## Lakeandbay2

saltyh20 said:


> From Texas parks and wildlife page, just found it, so game warden was correct.
> 
> Any fish caught must be taken by legal means and methods.
> Fish caught and immediately released are not considered to be in your possession. Any fish not immediately released that are retained by using any type of holding device such as stringer, cooler, livewell, or bucket are considered in your possession and must adhere to established protected length and bag limits
> 
> http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/o...rules-regulations/general-fishing-regulations
> 
> This might save someone from a ticket.


All that means is you can't keep more than your limit. And they must be if legal limit. But if you cull a live fish for another you are fine. I use a bait bag. Like the new one forever last is selling. It's great for culling fish. And sharks don't mess with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow.mouth

captain sandbar said:


> be it a net or stringer - if Mr gray fin is about make sure you can get that rope off quickly


This.

I have mentioned it on here before, but had a shark get my trout from a donet in surfside a couple years back. Do not assume that a donet will serve as enough deterrent to keep the sharks off your fish. Have a quick release ready for whatever you use.


----------



## mysteryfisherman

One of the first times I went wade fishing I used a stringer and would lazily put the metal end in my belt instead of tying it. Thank. God. Had two trout and a red on the stringer and what looked like Jaws (Non-scared me would say a 6+foot bull) was shaking the heck out of that line with the fish in it's mouth. Simple tug of the rope to let him have it and I have never replaced it.

Donet, everytime. I wade SLP almost exclusively and have the ease of mind of a bonus life preserver in case the current gets sketchy.

Tight Lines!

M. Fisherman


----------



## tomtom83

Lakeandbay said:


> All that means is you can't keep more than your limit. And they must be if legal limit. But if you cull a live fish for another you are fine.


That's incorrect. The post you quoted explains it. Anything not immediately released counts toward your daily bag. I don't mean to call anyone out, but I would rather people have the correct information.


----------



## kunder3006

I was not gonna argue with no one on the issue, thought maybe it was up to the warden to decide. I would not take the chance myself after what I was told and the stories I heard and what I read in the rule book.

Sent from Kenneth's Plumbing www.kennethsplumbing.com


----------



## Lakeandbay2

If that was the case all bass fishing tournaments and trout tournament are illegal! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunder3006

I do believe they get permits, but I think that is from lake to lake or area to area. I just know what I was told, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

I use the keeper donut/nets and two years ago a small shark got ahold of my net and tore it up, so that one was toast, then in Sargent on a pier two weeks ago on a tide too low to use the fish box, I was using a new keeper net in the front of the pier and 3 large crabs gang banged the net and ate part of one of the trout, so that new net has a few 3" to 4" holes in it. Does anyone know where I can just buy a replacement net rather than the donut and the net? I guess I could just sew up the holes with some 20 pound flouro if needed. Those things are really handy wading, on the pier and on the boat-(don't have a live well).


----------



## Solodaddio

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> I use the keeper donut/nets and two years ago a small shark got ahold of my net and tore it up, so that one was toast, then in Sargent on a pier two weeks ago on a tide too low to use the fish box, I was using a new keeper net in the front of the pier and 3 large crabs gang banged the net and ate part of one of the trout, so that new net has a few 3" to 4" holes in it. Does anyone know where I can just buy a replacement net rather than the donut and the net? I guess I could just sew up the holes with some 20 pound flouro if needed. Those things are really handy wading, on the pier and on the boat-(don't have a live well).


Just sew it with mono! Crazy year with the crabs, now their gangbanging lol. To answer the question I've never seen just the net but keep searching, someone's bound to make a replacement.


----------



## Salty-Noob

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> I use the keeper donut/nets and two years ago a small shark got ahold of my net and tore it up, so that one was toast, then in Sargent on a pier two weeks ago on a tide too low to use the fish box, I was using a new keeper net in the front of the pier and 3 large crabs gang banged the net and ate part of one of the trout, so that new net has a few 3" to 4" holes in it. Does anyone know where I can just buy a replacement net rather than the donut and the net? I guess I could just sew up the holes with some 20 pound flouro if needed. Those things are really handy wading, on the pier and on the boat-(don't have a live well).


I use zip ties.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

Thanks for the tips. Zip ties sound easier than mono for sure. Point is, I prefer the keeper nets over stringer so I got some fixin to do before this weekend. I have looked for replacement nets and never seen any at FTU, BPS, or Academy.


----------



## Haynie1111

!tuna!use both- just depends on the areas I am wading. The basket helps at times holding my rod out of the water. use it sometimes to hold fish while removing hook.


----------

